# have some fun with ISIS



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

http://tacticalshit.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/goat.png

printable targets


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I think we should take over the airwaves around ISIS strongholds and broadcast nothing but reruns of that old saturday morning show ISIS.
Every time they turn on a TV, radio, or phone, they get barraged with that stupid show: The power of Isisisisis!!!

That'd put their efforts into context, right before we drop a fuel-air bomb on them.


----------

